# Your arrrow design



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks good! I personally like the tiger stripe, here is a picture of my hunting arrows!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I would like Gold colored fletching?! Beast.. IMO


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i like tiger stripe the best, my first arrows were orange and white tiger, these are my dads so when i get the money im prolly gonna go back to tiger possibly red and white to match my z7


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I like mine all red like the one in my quiver^


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

they make gold blazers parker!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

haha i like the red ones too


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> they make gold blazers parker!


Imma buy me some for 3D so when they see me beastin I will say it's all in the Blazers gold the best of the best! ok that was cheezy xD


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Imma buy me some for 3D so when they see me beastin I will say it's all in the Blazers gold the best of the best! ok that was cheezy xD


the blazer x2 golds look great!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Orange=hunting

Green=target


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like ur arrows outdoorsman but not whats holding them  lol


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't have any pics but I use yellow and black blazers over a white wrap.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I have 2 pink and 1 pink tiger over a white wrap currently on my hunting arrows.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Huntin arrows.







Spot arrows. 







My 3d arrows arent fletched but im gonna put blazer x2s on fatboys metallic red and blue.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

View attachment 1247970
These are my old ones, I got blue and purple now!


----------

